# south Alabama shoot



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

wanting to take a poll of anyone interested in attending a shoot in south alabama, most likly be in mid june possibly saturday and sunday. all interested please let me know. if anyone would like to help in coordinating message me your suggestions. thanks and Godbless.


----------

